# Foods with antioxidants



## Dina (Feb 7, 2008)

Dr. Oz Introduces Foods Rich in Antioxidants  Take out those berries (sweet potatoes, tomatoes, broccoli) from the fridge and start cooking with them.  This is great news that a lot of foods we love are really good for us.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Dina!  I already eat all of the above!!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 7, 2008)

Humm ... Dr. Oz blows the theory that raw food is always better than cooked. 

I guess I'm really lucky - I've always loved vegetables and eat a lot of them, and so did/do my children, and my grand-kids. I'm no vegetraian or vegan by any means - it's not a complete meals without some form of meat - but I also need vegies!


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 7, 2008)

I actually pay attention to this when planning what vegetables to grow and eat. I used to never grow sweet potatoes, dh would not eat them. Guess he had too many horrible memories of being served a bit of sweet potato underneath a layer of marshmallows.  He still grumbles whenever I serve them, but each year I plant a few more of them.  I look at lists of the top ten most nutritious vegetables and try to grow some of most of them.  I do notice that the top ten list will vary according to who is listing them, but a few vegetables are on all lists, namely, broccoli, sweet potatoes, and spinach.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 7, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> ... I used to never grow sweet potatoes, dh would not eat them. Guess he had too many horrible memories of being served a bit of sweet potato underneath a layer of marshmallows ...


 
I know how your DH feels ... I hate when good sweet potaotes are ruined by being burried in a pool of brown sugar and under a mound of marshmallow glop! 

I like mine baked (heck, yes you can nuke 'em) - sliced down the middle and loaded with butter, salt and pepper - and if I want to gussey them up some bacon bits, chives, cheese, sour cream, etc.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 7, 2008)

My favorite soup is Roasted Red Pepper & Sweet Potato, I make it once a week.  Sooo easy, 1 big sweet potato pealed and cubed.  2 red bell peppers, seeded & halved.  One red onion, sliced.  Toss the potato in 1-2 tablespoons olive oil, salt & pepper.  Put them in a roasting pan, layer the onion rings on top then the pepper, face down.  Roast at 350F for 40 minutes.  Puree in a food processor with 1 1/2 - 2 cups veggie stock, add some cayenne pepper for spunkiness!  Pour into bowls and top with hot hungarian paprika!! 

Loaded with antioxidants & vitamins and super tasty!


----------



## Dina (Feb 7, 2008)

Michael in FtW said:


> Humm ... Dr. Oz blows the theory that raw food is always better than cooked.
> 
> I guess I'm really lucky - I've always loved vegetables and eat a lot of them, and so did/do my children, and my grand-kids. I'm no vegetraian or vegan by any means - it's not a complete meals without some form of meat - but I also need vegies!


I know protein is very necessary in our diets.  I couldn't go one day without it.  I think raw veggies are always better but I'm not against steaming or roasting them.  What I don't get is when people boil them then throw out the water.  Wonder what nutrients they're actually having from the veggies.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 7, 2008)

redkitty said:


> My favorite soup is Roasted Red Pepper & Sweet Potato, I make it once a week. Sooo easy, 1 big sweet potato pealed and cubed. 2 red bell peppers, seeded & halved. One red onion, sliced. Toss the potato in 1-2 tablespoons olive oil, salt & pepper. Put them in a roasting pan, layer the onion rings on top then the pepper, face down. Roast at 350F for 40 minutes. Puree in a food processor with 1 1/2 - 2 cups veggie stock, add some cayenne pepper for spunkiness! Pour into bowls and top with hot hungarian paprika!!
> 
> Loaded with antioxidants & vitamins and super tasty!


 
thanks for the recipe rk!!  I have heard you talk about this soup, but never thought to ask for the recipe.


----------



## bethzaring (Feb 7, 2008)

Dina said:


> I know protein is very necessary in our diets. I couldn't go one day without it. I think raw veggies are always better but I'm not against steaming or roasting them. What I don't get is when people boil them then throw out the water. Wonder what nutrients they're actually having from the veggies.


 
Cooking vegetables is not all bad.  Regarding carrots, more nutrients are  made available after cooking them, than are available when eating them raw.  But that is the exception.

you lose some of the water soluable vitamins, but the fat soluable vitamins and the fiber is still available when cooking veggies.  Lightly cooking vegetables is excellent.


----------



## Caine (Feb 7, 2008)

I always load up on foods, beverages, and supplements that provide an assortment of antioxidants. I don't want to get rusty!


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 7, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> Cooking vegetables is not all bad.  Regarding carrots, more nutrients are  made available after cooking them, than are available when eating them raw.  But that is the exception.



It's not the only exception - the calcium and iron in spinach and the lycopene in tomatoes are more bio-available after cooking.


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 8, 2008)

Michael in FtW,
Whenever you have a chance, check your local Latin market, Argentina section and get a can of Sweet Potato Sweet* (Dulce de Batata) *and try a slice with a slice of Swiss or Por Salut cheese.  I am sure this will change your mind.
There are some variations, Sweet with vanilla or chocolate or dulce de leche, but the plain is really good and nothing like you probably tasted before.


----------

